# Self Quarantine



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr. Drudge has given us his instructions: Matt Drudge Tweets Dire Warning: "Self-Quarantine"


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

never take one man's tweet as direction to hide in the woods. This will not trip my trigger and make me freak out. If drudge knows something he has a fiduciary duty to let us know.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's still worth watching.  I'm not ready to dismiss anything right now.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

OK... A little early IMO 

Its there, reported cases are still in single digits, I agree with avoiding crowds and such (but we do that anyway) and following it... But today and now... Its still too early, look how long it has taken to spread in west Africa, its only starting to spike, in infection rate anyways...

Good article, there was a article posted on ausprep (don't know if been posted here, there are so many Ebola topics I can't keep up) that if its not under control within 60 days it will never be under control (basically the WHO has given up)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just hoping that Barry sotero somehow contacts the strain. 
Then the poor can scream that we did this to him. And blame Bush


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Too early, but yep, isolation is the only way to avoid risk of getting this. I still think we have time. I don't necessarily think all the services we get such as power will automatically go down. I guess some of that depends on whether the pandemic causes a bad financial crash. Keep in mind, as of today we only have 2 patients who got infected here. (I have a hunch that will change soon, by tomorrow or Monday at the latest, is my thought.) Most of our risk, lies in the future, as infected people leave Africa for many other places in the world, not necessarily here, and contaminate people there, and those people come here on their European passports, or come here from China, Malaysia, India, Mexico, etc.

I would not be on this forum if I didn't think it could happen.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

:lol: I have to share. My son, 6, overheard me saying something about Drudge saying self quarantine and asked for an explanation. I told him the guy said if things get bad enough we should stay home. He says, "Oh, well that's a good idea. We should vote for him!"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too early to bunker up I'm my opinion. But when is a decision each of is will live or die with.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

A lot hangs on that decision, but I agree, it doesn't seem like it's near time yet.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> Too early, but yep, isolation is the only way to avoid risk of getting this. I still think we have time. I don't necessarily think all the services we get such as power will automatically go down. I guess some of that depends on whether the pandemic causes a bad financial crash. Keep in mind, as of today we only have 2 patients who got infected here. (I have a hunch that will change soon, by tomorrow or Monday at the latest, is my thought.) Most of our risk, lies in the future, as infected people leave Africa for many other places in the world, not necessarily here, and contaminate people there, and those people come here on their European passports, or come here from China, Malaysia, India, Mexico, etc.
> 
> I would not be on this forum if I didn't think it could happen.


I am NOT saying Ebola is nothing to worry about and keep an eye on. (In other words pay no attention to anything the CDC says.) But just to add a little perspective, so far the Enterovirus D68 has killed more people in the U.S. and they still do not have a good idea what causes it. Of course the fatality percentage is much lower, but it is presently a bigger worry for me.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think we need see how this plays out, before tying our shorts in a knot.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

When the time comes, we will lock down. I give it a few months, unless another traveling preacher that's been to W. Africa comes thru here...:-o


----------

